# programmation java



## Jina (4 Avril 2009)

je suis débutante en java j'en jamais fait et j'ai un projet  sur l'allocation des ressources est ce quelqu'un qui s'y connait  pourrait m'aider ? pour me donner des idées?


                                        Allocation de ressources 

Une plante terrestre croît grâce  à l'assimilation de deux types de ressources : du carbone, prélevé dans 
l'atmosphère par les feuilles en présence de lumière (photosynthèse) ; de l'azote, prélevé dans le sol par les 
racines. Il faut de l'azote et du carbone pour fabriquer et faire grandir les feuilles. Il faut aussi de l'azote et du 
carbone pour fabriquer et faire pousser les racines. Plus il y a de surface de feuille, plus la quantité de carbone 
prélevée augmente. Plus il y a de surface de racine, plus la quantité d'azote prélevée augmente. Pour que la 
croissance soit optimale, il faut que les ressources soient correctement réparties de façon dynamique entre les 
organes    de   la  plante.  Par  exemple,   si  la  plante  manque    d'azote,  elle  doit  temporairement     favoriser  le 
développement des racines plutôt que des feuilles, etc. 
Ce système peut être modélisé par des agents (feuilles et racines) qui fournissent des nutriments et demandent 
des ressources. La répartition de ces ressources vise à assurer une croissance optimale de la plante. 
Merci d'avance


----------



## Lapin Masqué (4 Avril 2009)

Une bonne idée pour transcrire ce sujet en programme Java est déjà de commencer à dessiner ce qu'il dit.

Ensuite tu pourras facilement dégager les "choses" ainsi que leurs caractéristiques et leur fonctionnement.

Après tu pourras voir les "choses" en tant que Classes Java, leurs caractéristiques en tant que Champs de ces classes, et leur fonctionnement en tant que Méthodes.

---

Par contre le sujet semble un peu léger en détails, c'est tout l'intitulé qui est là ?


----------



## Jina (7 Avril 2009)

oui tout le sujet est là je vois déjà les classes plante, feuille et racine .il me faut préciser les informations  et les méthodes mais je sais pas si je dois représenter les objets dans une fenêtre que jvais creer comme un rond pour la racine un carré puour la feuille etc... ?


----------



## tatouille (9 Avril 2009)

tu peux faire ca en ascii ou afficher des valeurs dans des champs textes ici on te demande de transcrire un algorythme

tu as 2 inlets  azote carbone
tu as 2 variants  surface_feuille longueur_racine

#rule1 sachant surface_feuille augmente ->  carbone augmente
#rule2 sachant longueur_racine augmente ->  azote augmente

#rule3 pour que plante grandisse j'imagine que le ratio doit etre de 50/50 => 1 ou carbone/azote ... 

#rule4 si  carbone/azote tend vers 1 alors...
#rule5 si azote/carbone tend vers 1 alors...

...

ecetera ennonce les regles 

tu pourrais dessiner une simple courbe de croissance avec ca

il y en a pour 30 lignes max et c'est strictement independent du language ou du rendu, ici on te demande de transcrire un algo avec un language outil le rendu on s'en fou c'est pas le but de l'exercice


----------



## grumff (9 Avril 2009)

tatouille a dit:


> il y en a pour 30 lignes max et c'est strictement independent du language ou du rendu, ici on te demande de transcrire un algo avec un language outil le rendu on s'en fou c'est pas le but de l'exercice


C'est pas le but de l'exercice, mais quand en image de fond de l'appli tu mets déjà une joli image, et que tu fignoles un peu le soft, ça donne toujours une bonne impression de départ au correcteur. C'est pas si inutile.  Comme disait l'autre, faire le programme c'est une chose, encore faut-il le vendre. =) Parfois c'est pas très coûteux de soigner les apparences, et ça peut rapporter pas mal.


----------



## tatouille (9 Avril 2009)

je sais bien , mais avant de faire la carrosserie ca aide d'avoir un jolie moteur,

mais bon on peut avoir un moteur degueulasse et se demerder pour une belle carroserie

aka mon nouveau wordpress based blog

http://cucurbita.000space.com/wordpress/

 je ne suis pas mecontant du trip, c'est pas encore fini car c'est un tel foutoir cette API...


----------



## grumff (9 Avril 2009)

Jamais essayé tiens, tous ces trucs qu'on passe plus de temps à adapter aux besoins qu'à recoder de 0, ça m'a jamais botté, mais faudra quand même que j'y jette un oeil un de ces jours.


----------



## tatouille (10 Avril 2009)

je ne recode pas j'ecris mon plugin au debut j'etais parti sur l'adaptation d'un plugin theme existant et en faite je suis reparti de zero tellement c'etait crade, mais l'api dev de wordpress la doc c'est mal foutu on ne sait meme pas ce qui est prive de public


----------



## dmo95 (11 Avril 2009)

tatouille a dit:


> je ne recode pas j'ecris mon plugin au debut j'etais parti sur l'adaptation d'un plugin theme existant et en faite je suis reparti de zero tellement c'etait crade, mais l'api dev de wordpress la doc c'est mal foutu on ne sait meme pas ce qui est prive de public



Alors là Tatouille, je suis désolé mais... Etant conscients de ton expérience en terme de développement et de tes compétences dans le domaine, après avoir suivis plusieurs de tes fils... Ceci étant, critiquer la plate-forme wordpress à se point là, est ni plus ni moins que de la mauvaise fois de ta part !! Je pratique Wordpress depuis presque un an, autant dire que je ne connais rien mais leur documentation est très clair et m'a permis, en tan que novice, de créer de belle chose !

Il suffit de regarder mon portfolio, ainsi que mon blog pour voir ce qu'offre cette plate-forme ! En clair vous pouvez réaliser tout type de site, sauf des site d'e-commerce, mais en ce qui concerne les blogs je pense que se sont les meilleurs. 

Puis je pense que, le fait de t'être orienté vers cette plate-forme n'est pas anodin, donc tes critiques ne sont pas construites selon moi !

Par ailleurs, j'ai également créé mon propre plugin et celui-ci a été mené à bien en peu de temps...

PS : En plus je le trouve vraiment moche ton blog, pour un mac user !! Tu pourrais porter un peu plus d'attention à l'apparence même si tu n'es pas designer, nous l'aurons tous très bien compris !!


----------



## grumff (12 Avril 2009)

dmo95 a dit:


> Ceci étant, critiquer la plate-forme wordpress à se point là, est ni plus ni moins que de la mauvaise fois de ta part !! Je pratique Wordpress depuis presque un an, autant dire que je ne connais rien mais leur documentation est très clair et m'a permis, en tan que novice, de créer de belle chose !


Je vais pas trop me mouiller sur un truc que je connais pas, mais bon, déjà un blog, wordpress ou pas, c'est hyper simple comme site. Une page de news, des réacs, une page d'admin, il ne faut pas des jours pour coder ça, j'espère bien que ça suffit à cet usage. Donc j'imagine que Tatouille a des critères bien différent des tiens pour le critiquer, tu cherches juste à ce qu'il réponde à tes besoins, lui il va voir les critères technique, l'architecture du truc, et la doc de l'API, en aillant un certain nombre de points de comparaison. Il me semble pas qu'il ait dit qu'il n'y avait rien à garder, il relève juste des défauts...  Ça peut avoir des (gros ?) défauts tout en remplissant parfaitement un usage.


----------



## dmo95 (12 Avril 2009)

grumff a dit:


> Je vais pas trop me mouiller sur un truc que je connais pas, mais bon, déjà un blog, wordpress ou pas, c'est hyper simple comme site. Une page de news, des réacs, une page d'admin, il ne faut pas des jours pour coder ça, j'espère bien que ça suffit à cet usage. Donc j'imagine que Tatouille a des critères bien différent des tiens pour le critiquer, tu cherches juste à ce qu'il réponde à tes besoins, lui il va voir les critères technique, l'architecture du truc, et la doc de l'API, en aillant un certain nombre de points de comparaison. Il me semble pas qu'il ait dit qu'il n'y avait rien à garder, il relève juste des défauts...  Ça peut avoir des (gros ?) défauts tout en remplissant parfaitement un usage.



Détrompe toi Wordpress est un CMS à part entière qui offre de nombreuses possibilités, il n'est pas uniquement destiner à faire des blogs  (même si c'est ce qu'il sait mieux faire) mais tu peux faire des sites vraiment très sympa avec Wordpress ! (de petits sites certes ^^)


----------



## tatouille (13 Avril 2009)

dmo95 a dit:


> Détrompe toi Wordpress est un CMS à part entière qui offre de nombreuses possibilités, il n'est pas uniquement destiner à faire des blogs  (même si c'est ce qu'il sait mieux faire) mais tu peux faire des sites vraiment très sympa avec Wordpress ! (de petits sites certes ^^)



ca pisse du code la ou l'objet elimenerait la pisse c'est crade, [pas d'API claire concernenant l'acces public private mauvaise utilisation de la notation polonaise et j'en passe et des meilleurs fonctions volantes anywhere, html mixe avec du php, aucun polymorphism aucun MVC, du niveau de phpmyadmin


----------



## Lapin Masqué (13 Avril 2009)

En même temps même si c'est le plus utilisé il n'y a pas que wordpress, dotclear2 est pas trop salement codé de ce que j'ai vu, chyrp non plus, et ils sont tous les deux bien.


----------



## grumff (13 Avril 2009)

tatouille a dit:


> ca pisse du code la ou l'objet elimenerait la pisse c'est crade, [pas d'API claire concernenant l'acces public private mauvaise utilisation de la notation polonaise et j'en passe et des meilleurs fonctions volantes anywhere, html mixe avec du php, aucun polymorphism aucun MVC, du niveau de phpmyadmin


Mouaip bon en même temps, plus je retouche à mon vieux code php moisi, plus je me dis que ce langage est vraiment pas fait pour faire du dev clean et strucutré. Vu l'archaïsme des frameworks, si tant est que ça en mérite le nom, j'aurais tendance à dire que soit on fait au plus crade et on fait en php, ça aura au moins l'avantage d'être très rapide à coder, soit faut mieux sortir l'artillerie lourde et passer à du java. Bref, le php je le vois de plus en plus comme du code jetable, pas fait pour être maintenu trop longtemps, à refaire plutôt que modifier. Du reste c'est pas pour rien qu'on utilise beaucoup php pour des sites web, et du java pour des applications web.


----------



## tatouille (13 Avril 2009)

http://code.google.com/p/foundation-kit/


----------



## heroe (16 Avril 2009)

grumff a dit:


> Mouaip bon en même temps, plus je retouche à mon vieux code php moisi, plus je me dis que ce langage est vraiment pas fait pour faire du dev clean et strucutré. Vu l'archaïsme des frameworks, si tant est que ça en mérite le nom, j'aurais tendance à dire que soit on fait au plus crade et on fait en php, ça aura au moins l'avantage d'être très rapide à coder, soit faut mieux sortir l'artillerie lourde et passer à du java. Bref, le php je le vois de plus en plus comme du code jetable, pas fait pour être maintenu trop longtemps, à refaire plutôt que modifier. Du reste c'est pas pour rien qu'on utilise beaucoup php pour des sites web, et du java pour des applications web.



Y a pas que php pour des sites web... y a ruby/rails, python/django qui sont a mes yeux plus structurés que php.

Puis c'est quoi qui rend le code crade? le language ou le dév?


----------



## Lapin Masqué (16 Avril 2009)

heroe a dit:


> Y a pas que php pour des sites web... y a ruby/rails, python/django qui sont a mes yeux plus structurés que php.
> 
> Puis c'est quoi qui rend le code crade? le language ou le dév?



Les deux  PHP c'est très vite limite pour faire du code propre, ruby on rails c'est plutôt orienté application web, et assez surdimensionné pour un blog, django je connais pas.

Donc pour un site oueb tu fais ça en PHP et tu en chie pour faire un truc propre et maintenable (c'est pas impossible, juste plus dur)


----------



## tatouille (16 Avril 2009)

heroe a dit:


> Y a pas que php pour des sites web... y a ruby/rails, python/django qui sont a mes yeux plus structurés que php.
> 
> Puis c'est quoi qui rend le code crade? le language ou le dév?



le dev


----------



## heroe (16 Avril 2009)

Lapin Masqué a dit:


> Les deux  PHP c'est très vite limite pour faire du code propre, ruby on rails c'est plutôt orienté application web, et assez surdimensionné pour un blog, django je connais pas.
> 
> Donc pour un site oueb tu fais ça en PHP et tu en chie pour faire un truc propre et maintenable (c'est pas impossible, juste plus dur)



bah en fait faudra m'expliquer la différence entre un site web et une application web alors...
et je vois pas pourquoi ne pas utiliser rails ou ruby pour un simple blog... au contraire...

moi je pense que le dev y est pour beaucoup, après si il s'y retrouve pas avec php c'est qu'il a mal évalué ses besoins...


----------



## grumff (16 Avril 2009)

tatouille a dit:


> le dev


Ouaip enfin plus ou moins, j'ai pas dis que le problème était la qualité du code, le problème c'est l'absence de frameworks convaincants qui permette de faire du mvc et une couche d'accès sans y passer 3 plombes. On peut toujours faire propre, le problème c'est le temps que ça demande. Le php permet de coder des choses très vite dans certains cas et j'ai beaucoup utilisé, mais si on veut structurer une appli comme en java avec du jsf, du spring et éventuellement de l'hibernate, il va falloir le quadruple du temps, et on n'a plus aucun intérêt à utiliser du php. Si en plus tu mets un type qui sait pas coder, effectivement ça va pas arranger les choses, mais c'est pas le fond du problème.

Le ruby je fais déjà une allergie au langage, j'ai l'impression d'écrire du shell, mais j'avoue que j'ai pas poussé mes investigations très loin, mais la première impression était vraiment pas enthousiasmante.


----------



## tatouille (16 Avril 2009)

*concernant ruby*
 ruby c'est tres similaire a du shell voir du perl c'est en ca que le language est jolie,
ce que je reproche a ruby c'est la lenteur du runtime: essayer de parser du gros XML les perfs sont deplorables compares a d'autres languages j'ai fait des bench sur fb 64bit, pour le meme XML donne 1.2 sec avec ruby 0.5 en php et en python de quoi effrayer quelqun qui recherche quelque chose de descent... a suivre c'est jeune tout ca

*concernant php *et c'est frameshit: (PureMVC c'est bien, mais bon, y en a qui ne jure par Cake heum encore une grosse bouze) c'est pourquoi j'ai commence mon foundation-kit avec toute la gestion de la localization (prevois un plug transparent a fichier strings, gettext, TMX) timezone integres, la gestion de bundle d'observer tout y sera  merci le mac pour montrer la voie , malheuresement je suis tout seul donc ca prend du temps j'ai aussi plusieurs fois changer de voies comme c'est le debut je peux me le permettre donc ca n'avance pas vite, et oui je teste les perfs et la maniere la plus elegante de l'integrer au language host.

ca gere deja les collections, je prevois aussi d'integrer un coreObjectData pour travailler avec les bases de donnees et je n'utiliserais que l'API ODBC merci c'est pour fait ca, pas besoin de se pluguer toute les lib DB de la terre...

je me souviens j'utilisais deja ODBC avec MySql EN 2001...


----------



## Jina (1 Mai 2009)

J'ai finalement fait une analyse  de l'exercice et je voulais rajouter l'eau et la lumière de façon à ce que la plante en est tjrs et je sais pas si doit utiliser des méthodes ou des attributs pour le faire .
 Je veux aussi rajouter les paramètre azote et carbone du milieu pour faire varier le C et N dans la plante .

Voilà l'analyse  et l'algorithme



[FONT=&quot]Créer un nombre de feuilles et de racines  avec des surfaces initiales.[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Absorber      par les racines une quantité dazote.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Absorber      par les feuilles une quantité de carbone[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Tant que surface des feuilles et des racines  augmente   ,la quantité dazote et de carbone      augmente aussi.[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Faire      grandir racines et feuilles si  [/FONT][FONT=&quot]
     [/FONT]                                                                           quantité N/Quantité C = 1  [FONT=&quot][/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]


[FONT=&quot]Si C/N < 1 ou        N/C>1 faire grandir les feuilles .[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Créer un tableau C/N .Ranger 10 valeurs de 0 à 1 du      rapport C/N.[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Créer un tableau surface F de 10 éléments .Ranger les      valeurs de la surface des feuilles.[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Afficher les  éléments      des tableaux .[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Représenter graphiquement  la croissance des feuilles en fonction      du rapport C/N[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Si N/C <1 ou  C/N>1 faire grandir les racines          .[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Créer un tableau N/C .Ranger 10 valeurs de 0 à 1 du      rapport N/C.[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Créer un tableau surface F de 10 éléments .Ranger les      valeurs de la surface des feuilles.[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Afficher les  éléments      des tableaux .[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Représenter graphiquement  la croissance des feuilles en fonction      du rapport N/C[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------

